# [iPhone 5S] Problème Appareil Photo Avant/Arrière et Flash



## EdBangerRecords (26 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici le problème que je rencontre actuellement :

Lorsque je lance l'application Appareil Photo, j'ai un écran noir qui s'affiche, avec les différents options qui s'affichent quand même (vidéo, panoramique, HDR, Objectif Avant/Arrière).
L'écran reste toujours noir si je choisi l'objectif avant.

Lorsque je veux activer la lampe torche (flash) depuis le menu rapide (pouce de bas en haut), le logo change, comme lorsqu'il est activé, mais rechange tout de suite derrière, pour revenir comme éteint. Et bien sur le flash ne s'allume pas.

Donc pour résumer, écran noir avec l'appareil photo, peut importe l'objectif, et le flash/lampe torche ne marche plus.

Certes, mon iphone est déjà tombé plusieurs fois, mais rien de trop grave.

C'est quand même bizarre que les trois éléments ne marche plus en même temps, et j'ai donc pensé à un problème logiciel.
Rien ne change après restauration et mise à jour.

Avez-vous une idée?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

Avez vous tenté une restauration comme appareil neuf ?


----------



## EdBangerRecords (26 Janvier 2015)

C'est ce que j'ai fait oui, pour être sûr.
Lors de la restauration, j'ai sélectionné "nouvel iPhone"


----------



## TiNyHo' (26 Janvier 2015)

Si la restauration n'a rien donné, je pense qu'un appel à l'assistance Apple, ou un RDV au Genius Bar, est plus que nécessaire.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

Oui surtout que votre iPhone dois encore être sous garantie


----------



## EdBangerRecords (26 Janvier 2015)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Malheureusement, je pense qu'il n'est plus sous garantie, il a un peu plus d'un an...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

La garantie est de *2 ans*  téléphone chez Apple pour une prise en charge


----------



## EdBangerRecords (26 Janvier 2015)

Je viens de vérifier avec le numéro de série : 

Assistance technique : Expirée
Couverture de service : Adressez-vous à votre revendeur pour toute réclamation relative aux droits des consommateurs.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

Voila , il ne te reste plus qu'a contacter le revendeur


----------



## EdBangerRecords (26 Janvier 2015)

Je l'ai eu avec mon abonnement Orange Pro, il faut donc que je vois avec l'assistance Orange?

Je suppose que dans ces cas là, je vais devoir le renvoyer avant d'en avoir peut-être un autre!
Galère sans téléphone


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

Je serais toi , je contacterais directement Apple pour voir ce qu'il en pense 
après avec orange tu dois avoir le service 24  qui te permet de bénéficier d'un téléphone gratuitement


----------



## EdBangerRecords (26 Janvier 2015)

Je suis en train d'essayer de contacter l'assistance technique. Il y a une option pour demander une exception vue qu'elle est normalement expirée


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

Que vous dis le SAV ?


----------



## EdBangerRecords (26 Janvier 2015)

Héhé, pour eux, vu qu'après mise à jour ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, ça doit être matériel, et ils me proposent de me donner un devis de réparation pour voir avec mon assurance pour la prise en charge


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

C'est une bonne chose


----------



## EdBangerRecords (26 Janvier 2015)

La personne m'explique que je peux bénéficier d'une prise en charge car matériel de moins de 2 ans. Une conseiller va m'appeler pour faire le point sur le dossier et me dire quoi...

______

J'ai eu cette personne, et ma garantie 1 an étant passée de 18 jours, je dois voir avec Orange


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

reste a joindre orange alors


----------



## EdBangerRecords (26 Janvier 2015)

Orange Pro est seulement en train d'appliquer cette loi et mettre en place un service d'échange d'iPhone. 
Vu que ce n'est pas finaliser, ils ne peuvent rien faire, et me propose de m'en revendre un en utilisant mes points, en attendant!


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

a combien reviens ton devis ? 

et avec tes points cela te coute combien ?


----------



## EdBangerRecords (26 Janvier 2015)

Finalement, je n'ai pas eu de devis de la part d'Apple.
Et je ne sais pas pour le coût d'un nouveau.

Ce n'est quand même pas normal qu'ils ne soient pas en mesure d'appliquer la loi pour les pros, alors qu'ils y arrivent pour les particuliers.
La seule chose dont je ne suis pas sur à propos de cette loi : comment est-ce que je peux prouver que c'est bien le matériel qui est défectueux? S'ils me disent que c'est à cause d'un choc, je suis chocolat!


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2015)

Apple t'affirme un problème matériel , demande leur une confirmation en expliquant ton soucis avec Orange , sinon menace Orange , il sont dans l'obligation de le faire


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour bonjour !

Je déterre ce topic car mon iPhone 6 présente les même symptômes (écran noir avant/arrière et lampe torche KO)...

Avant cela, il avait tendance a faire des bandes rouges/bleues qui bougeaient voir disparaissaient quand j'appuyais sur l'objectif arrière...

Mon téléphone n'est plus sous garantie, j'ai déjà enlevé puis remis l'app photo d'origine (en ouvrant le téléphone), ça a fonctionné 1 jour à peine puis rebelotte...

Je n'ai pas envie de réinvestir dans un iPhone alors que le mien fonctionne parfaitement et mon convient très bien, mais je voudrais juste avoir votre avis :

- dois-je changer la caméra arrière seulement ?
(La caméra Facetime n'a jamais eu de problème mais ne fonctionne plus depuis que la caméra arrière bug)

- serait-il possible que la défaillance de la caméra arrière implique la désactivation de la caméra facetime par sécurité ?

- dois-je remplacer caméra Facetime ET caméra arrière ??

Je voudrais être un peu plus sûr d'avoir la solution avant de payer de 15 à 30€ dans le vent (c'est pas la panacée mais c'est surtout par principe)

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Novembre 2016)

Je me réponds à moi-même, en espérant que certains pourront apporter un peu d'eau à mon moulin...

J'ai trouvé cet article étrange sur mac4ever :http://www.mac4ever.com/iphone/article?id=90919&app=true

Alors s'il est impossible d'enfoncer ainsi l'objectif sur l'iPhone 6, une bonne pression sur le haut droit de la façade avant a permis de réactiver la caméra, et les 2 fonctionnent à nouveau !

On dirait que c'est la connexion de la nappe qui me fait défaut... je me tâte à réouvrir la bête pour vérifier ça... j'vous tiens au jus (enfin je ME tiens au jus...... [emoji28])


----------



## Simbouesse (30 Janvier 2017)

Dernière page de cette story sur le décès de m'appareil photo de mon iPhone 6, parce que oui..... il est mort........ LONGUE VIE À MON IPHONE SE !

Bref... c'est pas la question...

Donc après voir changé la caméra arrière sans succès, et la caméra avant en flinguant le capteur de luminosité, j'ai abandonné au moment de démonter la carte mère...

Je pense que le problème venait de là, de la carte mère... mais à plus de 250€ la pièce détachée, j'ai lâché l'affaire...

Le dit iPhone est à présent dans un colis direction un site de recyclage (moyennant un montant à 3 chiffre malgré son état "en panne").

Et dans ma main un iPhone SE [emoji106]

La moral de cette histoire c'est qu'en cas de panne sévère de votre iPhone 
- s'il est sous garantie -> allez chez Apple
- s'il n'est plus sous garantie et que vous avez les moyens -> allez chez Apple
- s'il n'est plus sous garantie et que vous n'avez pas les moyens -> allez chez LeBonCoin

Sur ce, m'sieurs dames, bien à vous !


----------

